# I want to mount an IDE hard disk but can't find /dev/hda

## pvh1987

I need to get some files from an old hard drive. My motherboard has an IDE connector, so I connected the disk and my BIOS recognizes the disk during boot up. When I booted up gentoo and listed the disks using "fdisk -l" only my SATA disks shows up. I have followed the guide at http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/HDD and recompiled my kernel. My kernel configuration menu looks a little different but I am pretty sure that I have included what is needed.

I recompiled my kernel and booted up again. Still no IDE disk or /dev/hda.

I know that the hard drive is working and contains partitions (ext2 and maybe ext3 partitions) since I used it in another machine fairly recently.

Thanks in advance  :Smile: 

----------

## John R. Graham

Everything shows up as /dev/sd* these days. Did you have an extra one of those?

- John

----------

## pvh1987

OK. I looked at "fdisk -l" again. I can only see my two SATA hard disks and an external USB drive. The IDE hard disk is not listed.

----------

## John R. Graham

Okay, could you post the output of

```
lspci
```

please?

- John

----------

## pvh1987

Sure. Here goes:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) 2 port SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GT] (rev a2)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6101/6102 single-port PATA133 interface (rev b2)

04:00.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX8112 x1 Lane PCI Express-to-PCI Bridge (rev aa)

05:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8788 [Oxygen HD Audio]

07:01.0 Communication controller: NetMos Technology PCI 9835 Multi-I/O Controller (rev 01)

07:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev c0)
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pvh1987,

Turn off IDE support in the kernel ... all of it

```
< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)
```

and enable your PATA driver on the 

```
<*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->  
```

menu.

On the SATA menu you will need at least

```
[*]   ATA SFF support (for legacy IDE and PATA) 

[*]     ATA BMDMA support
```

or your driver will be hidden.

When your IDE drive appears, it will get a  /dev/sd*  name.

Depending on both your luck and boot setup, you box may no longer boot as the extra device may cause the SATA drives to be renumbered.

----------

## pvh1987

Thanks in advance. I will not try that today, as it is too risky. I will look for an external USB enclosure instead. Hopefully that will do what I want without messing with the drive numbering...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pvh1987,

```
03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6101/6102 single-port PATA133 interface (rev b2) 
```

```
<M>       Marvell PATA support via legacy mode
```

is the option you need.

Built in will work too.

Its not risky.  You just shut down and unplug the drive to revert the SATA numbering.

As an aside

```
 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) 2 port SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 02) 
```

using IDE mode is generally a bad thing.

Its intended to allow Win XP users to install the AHCI driver before they switch to AHCI mode forever.

Switching to AHCI mode in you BIOS is harmless.  If you don't have AHCI support in your kernel, you will be forced to switch back.

----------

